# Wie fragt man Bilder ab die sich in einer DB befinden??



## Gast (15. Feb 2004)

Hi,
hab da mal ne kurze einfache Frage: 
Wenn sich in der Datenbank auch Bilder befinden, wie extrahiert man diese aus dem ResultSet??? Gibts sowas wie ne getImage-methode???

Hat jemand vielleicht n kleines Sourcecodefragment???
Danke.


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2004)

Moin...
so kannst du z.B. ein bild aus einer SQL Datenbank laden und als Datei speichern.....

 Statement stmt = connection.createStatement();
 ResultSet rset = stmt.executeQuery(sql);

```
if (rset.next ())
  {
             // Get the data as a Stream from DB to the client
             InputStream gif_data = rset.getBinaryStream (1);
             
             // Open a file to store the gif data
             FileOutputStream os = new FileOutputStream ("example.gif");
            
              // Loop, reading from the gif stream and writing to the file
              int c;
              while ((c = gif_data.read ()) != -1)
                        os.write (c);

               // Close the file
               os.close ();
   }
                
   stmt.close();
```


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2004)

Moin...
so kannst du z.B. ein bild aus einer SQL Datenbank laden und als Datei speichern.....

```
Statement stmt = connection.createStatement();
 ResultSet rset = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
     
  if (rset.next ())
  {
             // Get the data as a Stream from DB to the client
             InputStream gif_data = rset.getBinaryStream (1);
             
             // Open a file to store the gif data
             FileOutputStream os = new FileOutputStream ("example.gif");
            
              // Loop, reading from the gif stream and writing to the file
              int c;
              while ((c = gif_data.read ()) != -1)
                        os.write (c);

               // Close the file
               os.close ();
   }
                
   stmt.close();
```


----------

